# over nite for blackfins and ajs port a.



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

leave sat. from port a. fish east breaks and falcon. come back sun.
call 254 482 0088 thanks


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

how much per person? I might have enough from my last paycheck left over to go.


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*$*

we just split up the fuel bait and ice depends on how many go. prolly around 150 to 200. we have 5 already this weekend weather dont look to good, but will let you know how we do. ill post something up on the blue water board when we get back. gonna fish next weekend from port a if you want to go just hit me up. thanks


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Charlie,
How did ya do?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

we caught some mahi and one grouper, there are a couple pictures a buddy of mine put up on the blue water board. the title says east breaks in it ,if you want to see the pictures check it out man. later


----------



## Burnttexex29 (Sep 4, 2012)

*blackfin overnight? awesome*

Id be interested in that. Me and my gal are still learning three ropes but we would love to throw in and get out there...I'll be in Rockport Friday if your still looking for some people....pm me for contact info


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

:brew:sorry i didnt get back to you sooner but weather is no good this weekend. later man


----------

